# noisy fan on sargent ec200



## Goldmaz (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi there,hope someone can help with our ec200 electrical control unit as it make an awful noise,im sure it the fan is their anything that can be done. Thanks Steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Contact Ian Sargent there was a post on here a few days ago about this. They do a service exchange units. It is a wounder he has not replied by now.

Andy


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I concur with what Andy says - contact Ian Sargent (PM him on here): he is 'the man'!

Had the same problems, he sorted me out in a matter of days....

Costs about £80 plus return postage, but you get a recon unit in return...

Excellent service!!!!
Carl


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Steve, If you send me us a PM with contact details on then I will ask someone to call you, or if you want to ring our technical people, they can be contacted on 01482 678981.

Thanks Andy, I must have missed this one last night, sorry for the delay, I will try to do better next time??? I am sure it said something similar on my school reports?

Best regards

Ian S

PS Carl I trust you are now enjoying the nice weather in the MH??


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Sargent said:


> ? I am sure it said something similar on my school reports?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...


Hi Ian - yes thankyou very much. Was enjoying a smooth glass of Cote du Tarn last evening watching the sunset over the fields!!! Followed by a blissfully silent night's sleep......with no clattering fan to wake me up....heaven!!!!!!

Replacement unit is working a treat - fan hardly kicks in at all!!
Many thanks Ian
Carl


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"Fan hardly kicks in at all" ?????

Mine runs all the time the charger is switched on!! Should it be on a thermostat ???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> "Fan hardly kicks in at all" ?????
> 
> Mine runs all the time the charger is switched on!! Should it be on a thermostat ???


I fixed a wire guard round mine to keep the coats aways from it in the wardrobe.

Never hear the fan now!

Bet our van is not unique in having the unit fitted in such a daft place!! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, my fan is very quiet, its just that it runs all the time the charger is switched on. I have a solar panel so I dont use the charger that ofetn (except for the starter battery)

In the wardrobe does seem a daft place to me as well !!!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> "Fan hardly kicks in at all" ?????
> 
> Mine runs all the time the charger is switched on!! Should it be on a thermostat ???


The earlier (MY2005?) units aparently run all the time - the newer ones are on a thermostat.


----------



## Goldmaz (Jun 14, 2009)

*noisy fan*

HI everyone, Thanks for all your messages,my wife agrees that it is a silly place to put it,and it also keeps her awake at night . I will PM Ian about it .Thanks again.


----------

